# Available for Pre order January 1st



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Available for Pre-order January 1st 2013 at ScaleHumans








































I need to pre-sale at least 15 of each figure to go into production.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had a less than encouraging begining of the Preorder sales. Every who did order will get the figures they ordered because I want to make at least one mold for myself, but they won't go into production without your help. I've been working on laying these figures up for going on 2 months now and I have to say that they are the best sculpts and kits I have released so far. I'll be raising the prices up 3$ each on the 12th and will leave them on the preorder page till the first shipments on January 17th. After then they will go to my drawer with the less popular and retired figures and will only be available at a premium price as I will only have 1 set of mold to work with.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

So far both Sherman Pippin figures, (shoveling and sitting) are going into production. Close behing but still only half of what I need is Albert sitting. Prices go up $3 bucks tomorrow.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, both Pippin figures are proving to be very popular and are funding at least one other figure so far. I will make the preorder available till January 25th. I will shipping on January 24th.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I assembled one of each of the castings yesterday. I have been trimming sprews and packing and casting today. Orders start shipping tomorrow and until I fill all orders.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I just finished casting the last of the 1:20 scale orders. I will see if I can get them into the post this evening. Thanks to everyone who pre-ordered and helped to make these kits possible. You not only paid for the materials for 1:20 scale kits, but for the 7/9ths kits as well.


----------

